# Terre Haute Children’s Museum



## pinkpantherbeekeeper (Feb 10, 2016)

I wondered if anyone else has been here? I was a few years ago and the observation hive they have is super cool! Here is a link to a page from a reviewer about the museum (picture of the observation hive is about 3/4 of a way down). Basically it looks like a tree trunk and opens up. I was wondering if anyone knows who made this? I will try to find some pictures from when I was there.


----------



## blurr95 (Mar 18, 2016)

I live just south of Terre Haute. The last time we went to the childrens museum, there was no bees in their hive. That was about three weeks ago. We didn't ask about it though, and don't know if they are going to be bringing them back either. We hope they do as it is a cool looking hive.

Jason


----------

